# [SOLVED]Aktualizacja i problemy. [ciag dalszy]

## mentorsct

Witam. Aktualizuje swój system poleceniem" emerge --update --deep --newuse world" ogolnie mi wykryło 402 pakiety do aktualizacji ale jak dochodzi do pakietu:

```

>>> Emerging (42 of 402) sys-libs/cracklib-2.8.12 to /

 * cracklib-2.8.12.tar.gz RMD160 SHA1 SHA256 size ;-) ...                                                                                                       [ ok ]

 * checking ebuild checksums ;-) ...                                                                                                                             [ ok ]

 * checking auxfile checksums ;-) ...                                                                                                                           [ ok ]

 * checking miscfile checksums ;-) ...                                                                                                                          [ ok ]

 * checking cracklib-2.8.12.tar.gz ;-) ...                                                                                                                      [ ok ]

 * Upgrade path is broken with FEATURES=unmerge-orphans

 * Please run: FEATURES=-unmerge-orphans emerge cracklib

 * 

 * ERROR: sys-libs/cracklib-2.8.12 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *                ebuild.sh, line   49:  Called pkg_setup

 *   cracklib-2.8.12.ebuild, line   26:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *              die "Please run: FEATURES=-unmerge-orphans emerge cracklib"

 *  The die message:

 *   Please run: FEATURES=-unmerge-orphans emerge cracklib

 * 

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/sys-libs/cracklib-2.8.12/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/sys-libs/cracklib-2.8.12/temp/die.env'.

 * 

 * Messages for package sys-libs/cracklib-2.8.12:

 * Upgrade path is broken with FEATURES=unmerge-orphans

 * Please run: FEATURES=-unmerge-orphans emerge cracklib

 * 

 * ERROR: sys-libs/cracklib-2.8.12 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *                ebuild.sh, line   49:  Called pkg_setup

 *   cracklib-2.8.12.ebuild, line   26:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *              die "Please run: FEATURES=-unmerge-orphans emerge cracklib"

 *  The die message:

 *   Please run: FEATURES=-unmerge-orphans emerge cracklib

 * 

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/sys-libs/cracklib-2.8.12/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/sys-libs/cracklib-2.8.12/temp/die.env'.

```

I tu mam problem bo nie wiem o co chodz ze tak sie dzieje. Wpisywalem "emerge cracklib" bo myslalem ze to pomoze ale nic. Wie ktos jaka jest tego przyczyna? Za pomoc dziekuje.Last edited by mentorsct on Tue Mar 11, 2008 2:48 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## arach

Jest wyraźnie napisane:

```
FEATURES="-unmerge-orphans" emerge cracklib
```

----------

## mentorsct

Witam. Pojawil sie nowy problem podczas aktualizacji. Oto i on:

```

mentor mentor # emerge --update --deep --newuse world

Calculating world dependencies... done!

>>> Verifying ebuild Manifests...

>>> Emerging (1 of 208) dev-util/cmake-2.4.8 to /

 * cmake-2.4.8.tar.gz RMD160 SHA1 SHA256 size ;-) ...                     [ ok ]

 * checking ebuild checksums ;-) ...                                      [ ok ]

 * checking auxfile checksums ;-) ...                                     [ ok ]

 * checking miscfile checksums ;-) ...                                    [ ok ]

 * checking cmake-2.4.8.tar.gz ;-) ...                                    [ ok ]

 * cmake requires dev-libs/xmlrpc-c to be built with either the 'libwww' or

 * the 'curl' USE flag or both enabled.

 * Please re-emerge dev-libs/xmlrpc-c with USE="libwww" or USE="curl".

 * 

 * ERROR: dev-util/cmake-2.4.8 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *               ebuild.sh, line   49:  Called pkg_setup

 *      cmake-2.4.8.ebuild, line   41:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *              die "Please re-emerge dev-libs/xmlrpc-c with USE=\"libwww\" or USE=\"curl\"."

 *  The die message:

 *   Please re-emerge dev-libs/xmlrpc-c with USE="libwww" or USE="curl".

 * 

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/dev-util/cmake-2.4.8/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/dev-util/cmake-2.4.8/temp/die.env'.

 * 

 * Messages for package dev-util/cmake-2.4.8:

 * cmake requires dev-libs/xmlrpc-c to be built with either the 'libwww' or

 * the 'curl' USE flag or both enabled.

 * Please re-emerge dev-libs/xmlrpc-c with USE="libwww" or USE="curl".

 * 

 * ERROR: dev-util/cmake-2.4.8 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *               ebuild.sh, line   49:  Called pkg_setup

 *      cmake-2.4.8.ebuild, line   41:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *              die "Please re-emerge dev-libs/xmlrpc-c with USE=\"libwww\" or USE=\"curl\"."

 *  The die message:

 *   Please re-emerge dev-libs/xmlrpc-c with USE="libwww" or USE="curl".

 * 

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/dev-util/cmake-2.4.8/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/dev-util/cmake-2.4.8/temp/die.env'.

```

Oczywsicie wpisywałem: re-emerge dev-libs/xmlrpc-c with USE="libwww" or USE="curl" ale pojawilo sie ze nie ma polecenie "re-emerge" robilem tez "emrge cmake" ale tez lipa. Pomoze ktos?? Dzięki.

----------

## Raku

 *mentorsct wrote:*   

> Oczywsicie wpisywałem: re-emerge dev-libs/xmlrpc-c with USE="libwww" or USE="curl" ale pojawilo sie ze nie ma polecenie "re-emerge" robilem tez "emrge cmake" ale tez lipa. Pomoze ktos?? Dzięki.

 

proponuję przykleić ten wątek i oznaczyć ten post jako post miesiąca...

@mentorsct: wpisz w konsoli 

```
find mózg
```

 i przestudiuj wnikliwie odpowiedź, jaką uzyskasz.

 :Laughing: 

----------

## SlashBeast

```
echo "dev-libs/xmlrpc-c curl libwww" >> /etc/portage/package.use && emerge -1 xmlrpc-c
```

----------

## Dagger

mentorsct:

proponowalbym sie zapoznac z Linuxem odrobine lepiej jezeli chcesz uzywac Gentoo (nie jest to dystrybucja prosta), albo przynajmniej przeczytac Handbooka kilka razy.

----------

## mentorsct

Spoko luz juz sobie poradziłem. Nie wiem po co w ogole napisałem tego posta, ale pisałem go przed 5 rano. Wystarczyło dodac dwie flagi i system sie zaktualizował bez problemu dalej. Teraz zanim napisze posta sam postaram sie rozwiazac problem. Pozdro.

----------

## Kurt Steiner

 *mentorsct wrote:*   

> Teraz zanim napisze posta sam postaram sie rozwiazac problem.

 Ufff...

A skoro ten problem rozwiązany to poproszę o [SOLVED].

----------

